# butterfly bettas



## Dorthy

Hi, are butterfly bettas really rare? I just realized they existed, LOL. 
I am new to bettas. Could I find them in my local pet store or would I need to contact a breeder? 

Thanks


----------



## AlexXx

Im still not sure what exactly a butterfly betta is, could some1 please clarify?


----------



## dramaqueen

"Butterfly" refers to the color pattern on the fins.


----------



## InsideTheBurg

What kind of pattern? Could someone post a pic? I've wondered this same thing. I've heard different ideas on what a Butterfly betta really looks like, though.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

They have at least two colors with one of the colors being predominant around the edges of the fins. The second color, which is usually darker, fills in the body area of the fish.

theres also a tricolor butterfly
Created by crossing choice Cambodian bettas with classic butterflies, tricolor butterfly bettas have three, rather than two, colors, and can present with a variety of stunning patterns and shapes. One form of the tricolor butterfly betta, called the Tutweiler crowntail is seen as a Holy Grail among betta enthusiasts, but it is very hard to breed


----------



## Rohland

This is a butterfly betta. Its based on colouration. Also the link said salamander. I believe that from the two long front fins under its head.


----------



## AlexXx

so is this a tri color? because it has blue, then gold, then black?


----------



## InsideTheBurg

my Carmine is solid Orange body with white/transparent fis....does that make him a butterfly? I'm confused


----------



## Rohland

InsideTheBurg said:


> my Carmine is solid Orange body with white/transparent fis....does that make him a butterfly? I'm confused


No he is bi-coloured.
There are two types of Bi-coloured Betta: 
a) dark body types, with light fins, and ... 
b) light body types, with dark fins (including the Cambodian trait). 



To be a butterfly, the colour needs to be on his fins. Like orange body with the inside of the fins are orange. Then all the way around the fins will be encased in white.


----------



## k stiles

thanks that was helpfull anyway I sort of want a butterfly when I go to petco on Sat.


----------



## InsideTheBurg

Carmine's body is orange and half of his fins are orange then they are white. Whatever they call him I think he's cute lol!
What would you call Ralphie's colouring? Ralphie is the Crown and Carmine is the veil.
Thanks! Interesting thread!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

ralphie looks like a bicolored crown to me.


----------

